# I'm so weak…



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Should be here in a couple of weeks


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Excellent stuff - who wants to be strong anyway? :biggrin:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Excellent choice. You putting it on the bracelet?


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

better weak and happy than strong and miserable!


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

> Excellent choice. You putting it on the bracelet?


Thanks you and yes - I've never had an Amphibia on a bracelet. I might even brush the watch case to match. I'll have to see how it looks first :thumbsup:

It's been posted so a couple of weeks away


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

I'd almost forgotten about this. It's in the UK 


Import of international mail20.10.2015 20:07United Kindom GBLALA --- Великобритания


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm in the same boat just added another to the collection. Many thanks indeed to Roy :yes:


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

> I'm in the same boat just added another to the collection. Many thanks indeed to Roy :yes:


Very nice, but that isn't a Russian watch Nigel and this is the Russian watch section :wink:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

it'salivejim said:


> > I'm in the same boat just added another to the collection. Many thanks indeed to Roy :yes:
> 
> 
> Very nice, but that isn't a Russian watch Nigel and this is the Russian watch section :wink:


Its a secret agent in disguise :thumbsup:


----------

